# Replacement light for Fluval Chi



## Greenpapa (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi everyone. I really like this site because everybody's seem very knowledgeable about fish keeping. I think this is a good place to ask my question.

I have a Fluval Chi 5 Gallon Aquarium Kit for five months, everything's working fine until this week. The LED lamps under the integrated filter/low voltage light cube had stopped working. I don't want to spend $50 to replace the whole cube since the filtration system still works.

Is there a cheap yet reliable light I can buy to attach under the cube (where the original LED lamps were)? There are only Java Ferns and Java Moss in my tank, so I think low light would do. 

Please help thanks!:icon_smil

Here's the pic of the integrated filter/low voltage light cube:


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Contact Hagen (the parent company) and ask for a replacement part. They should have one for cheap and it will be less stressful than doing a custom mod. 

I know the fluval edge has replacement part. You can also try ebay, I always seem to find fluval tanks there.


----------



## Greenpapa (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I contacted Hagen today and the service rep told me since I only have the aquarium kit for five months, I can just email or fax them my proof of purchase and they'll send me a new filter/light cube. Pretty nice customer service!


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Greenpapa said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I contacted Hagen today and the service rep told me since I only have the aquarium kit for five months, I can just email or fax them my proof of purchase and they'll send me a new filter/light cube. Pretty nice customer service!


That's how warranty works


----------



## beximo (Jun 11, 2012)

Greenpapa said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I contacted Hagen today and the service rep told me since I only have the aquarium kit for five months, I can just email or fax them my proof of purchase and they'll send me a new filter/light cube. Pretty nice customer service!


Heyy, I came across this thread while googling.
My light on my Fluval Chi tank broke literally minutes ago...
I saw this post and went on to Hagan's website but there doesn't seem to be a way to contact them other than through the FAQ facility. 

Do you mind telling me how you got through? 
Maybe I'm just blind and missing something. :L

Thanks! :icon_bigg


----------

